# leylandii



## sparkymarky (7 Apr 2011)

is it any good for turning, just butchered some big chunks in the garden.


----------



## Dodge (7 Apr 2011)

I'd leave well alone - You will end up with sticky resin over everything if you turn it wet, your lathe, tools etc etc

Horrible stuff!

Rog


----------



## duncanh (7 Apr 2011)

I turned some once that had stunning grain - lovely figuring including ripples and a bit of feathering. Minimal sap but it had been on the verge of dead for a few years before it was chopped.
It was very difficult to get a good finish on it and I probably wouldn't bother again.

On the plus side - the shed smelled lovely for days afterwards.


----------



## cambournepete (7 Apr 2011)

It's OK for practice.

If it's a decent size maybe turn some mushrooms for the garden?


----------



## gnu (8 Apr 2011)

Yes it is fine , wet rether than sticky. Has beautuful grain, colour, irregular shaped trunks and branches and and you can make a lot of good, artistic and saleable items out of it. Also can be sliced up for flat items.


----------



## Jonzjob (8 Apr 2011)

I wish that I had know that before, about the grain that is? We have 82 of the dammed things along one side and the back of our garden and were allowed to grow too big by the previous owner. We had them topped out to 4 meters high and now they are mostly dying. I have been taking loads of the stuff to the tip, quite dead and quite dry. 

Still lots there though so I will give it a try!


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Apr 2011)

Every bit of leylandii I have turned has been great. The grain is lovely, the wood turns easily, not like pine or other fast growing woods at all. I have had no problem with sticky sap or anything like that and would willing ly grab any I am offered. As a tree it's a pain in the butt but as wood for turning it's great IME. 

Pete


----------



## gardenshed (9 Apr 2011)

Another vote for leylandii, made some wet turned bird nesting boxes, ripped some up & made framed wall trellises,
I felled 55 of them and slit the main trunks in half and gave them to my brother in law who used them to make a natural defence wall in a sloping garden and I made a load of toadstools & mushrooms with the leftovers :shock: .

I left one trunk to dry out for 18months or so and it turns on the lathe really well.


----------



## alexf (13 Apr 2011)

Here is a vase and bowl turned from Leyandii. The grain is beautiful.


----------

